
How Your Race Affects the Messages You Get (2009) - Cozumel
https://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/your-race-affects-whether-people-write-you-back/
======
ksk
Probably a combination of media brainwashing, societal expectations, and
biological programming, but you can't control who you're attracted to. Maybe
its worth fighting against all that conditioning, but it sure ain't easy, and
IMHO shouldn't be forced upon anyone.

~~~
rarec
Everyone has features they are attracted to. You can't negotiate attraction,
and so there's no reason to feel any sort of guilt if you just aren't into
someone. For any particular reason, race or otherwise.

In regard to your thought, what would fighting the conditioning achieve?

------
heyheyhey
I'm curious how different this would be in 2016 as online dating is currently
much more popular than it was in 2009.

~~~
tristanj
There's a followup post that spans 2009-2014 here
[https://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/race-
attraction-2009-2014...](https://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/race-
attraction-2009-2014/) .

Sadly I don't think there will be a 2017 version. The OkCupid blog has
basically been dead ever since Match.com acquired them.

------
orangea
Anyone have any idea why men seemed to prefer Middle Easterners?

